
Open Source Project Name Checker - chauhankiran
http://ivantomic.com/projects/ospnc/
======
philipov
It seems like whatever APIs you're using are really inconsistent about
providing results, and you give no user feedback for this. This makes it seem
like the website is broken (because it is).

If your service providers are throttling you because you're sending too many
requests, you need to indicate this to the user.

------
sleavey
Ugh... what's wrong with a good old fashioned submit button? Whatever behind-
the-scenes JS is going on to find results isn't working for me.

~~~
LiamPa
Same for me on a iPad...

------
hackeradam17
So, I like the idea of having an easy way to check for naming conflicts, but
as others have said, the implementation definitely needs some work.

As others have pointed out, it seems very unreliable and there isn't really
any feedback given to the user that the app is actually working, waiting for a
response, failed to get a response, etc.

------
yeukhon
I don’t see any changes on mobile. Anyone? I typed Django and React, and then
xywndienfn. Don’t see any change.

~~~
hawski
For me it's covered by virtual keyboard. But scroll is turned off...

------
kbumsik
No surprise this site doesn’t work. The last commit from this project is 2015.

------
strathmeyer
You've spent time making it so the text-entry field changes depending on
whether it is selected but there doesn't seem to be any way to submit. There
is no button and enter does nothing.

------
mholt
WebSocket connection is refused.

------
vadiml
Typing git... Nothing happens

~~~
Spivak
You have to hit enter.

------
gsich
Try kik.

